# Dig Willow dig!!!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Willow you such a funny girl!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL! Darn dirt, woof woof!!! That's cute! Talk more on your videos so we can hear that wonderful British accent!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Has she been studying under Tilly, lol! What an ornery dirt lovin' girl


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> ROFL! Darn dirt, woof woof!!! That's cute! Talk more on your videos so we can hear that wonderful British accent!!!


That is my mum doing all the talking!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Way too cute


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

I love it!!! My Sophie used to lay on the sand and dig at the same time...work smarter, not harder!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Love it Honey likes to do that but preferably with water as well.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Glad mine isn't the only one who digs sideways!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Well that looks like one very happy girl - where was her partner in crime???


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He was behind me Jan, he is too posh to dig!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, also available in cream


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats way too funny! She looks so pleased with herself. Diesel must have been horrified at the sight!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... that looks like soo much fun!! I love how she lays down and just watches you!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

That was great! I had to watch it 3 times. I think she was asking you to come help her.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

da wittal wish..i goed da seben eleben but den dey laffied atda buddy. mi momee halped mee pind yoo.

da wittal wish. i heered yoo kallering mee. i gow dere too pway wifh yoo kay. i bee dere in da 22 minatez.

yer mi prend. 
i lobe yoo
dis is da buddy


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

i love when she barks at the hole it's like she's talking to it or something.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Little Willow is a digging machine. I think she was trying to get you guys to give her a hand with her project. :


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

da widdle wish i pyneded u! u beeee da bewweeee bessess diggererer! 
i lobez da mi gurlpren!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Whittle Wish U r soooo punny. I fink u r da besterest digger eber!!! :


----------

